# Hand taming and bonding help D:



## WolfyV (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello forum! If you've read my introductory post, you will know I am a new 'tiel owner! Hermes, my normal grey baby at 3 months, came into my life just a few days ago. Technically, he is already hand tame. I had my eyes on him for a little over a month prior to getting him, and his breeder said he would be handfed and hand tamed. When I went to pick him up in the store the other day he certainly was just that. He was shy, of course, but he was more than willing to step up and even perched on my shoulder. After taking him home he immediately began to do nothing but nibble and bite. He was trained to not bite _too_ hard, but sometimes when he gets agitated with looking at my hand he chomps down pretty hard.

I understand that he still has yet to fully get used to his surroundings, but I don't know how I will be able to get him used to my hand. I've fed him from it before, and again, he is more than willing to step up to my hand.. he just absolutely _hates_ when I put my other hand anywhere near him. I believe I am starting to make him unintentionally anxious, because his feces is very watery nowadays, and it was the exact opposite at the store when I got him. D: 

On a positive note, he seems to enjoy my company more when I play some tunes for him. He can be cowered away in the corner of his cage, but the moment I whistle a tune or play some piano music for him he'll crawl his feathered behind over to the front end of his cage and stare at him curiously, sometimes chirping along.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

It sounds like you're off to a good start! He'll be nervous at first, especially with your other hand. Keep on doing what you're doing now and you should be okay. 

Others may have some other ideas you could try. Good luck to you !!!!


----------

